# Runts



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

There's likely a million "tiny runt, not thriving" types of threads. What I'm looking for is more of a long term plan and prognosis for the less than ideal kids born to an active breeding operation.

We've had two tiny runts this year.
What a way to break into this, eh?
I am confident in my abilities to sustain little struggling runt lives and they certainly wedge into your heart after that.
However, I am wondering if their long term placement in my herd is not the responsible choice. And, how to decide their handling and care sooner than later.
Looking at the runt born last night (who could of course end up pulling through with just a little intervention and then go on to thrive no problem) how much energy should I let my doe expend on keeping this runt alive and how much energy should I expend on sustaining her on a homestead where she may not fit into the long term plans?

In this, and the previous case, I'm talking about goats that needed a little extra love and care and food that mom couldn't provide but never were they "verge of death" creatures or had deformities.

I've certainly made some errors, but I aim to breed responsibly toward better genetics than cute pretty goats. Our homestead has an idea of what the ideal homestead milking goat is and we want to breed toward and with it. Normally, I strive to keep babes with moms. It's very important to us that our does are capable mothers and pass that trait on to create less human dependant does.

Do runts ever stand a good chance of being a part of a responsible breeding program? Would she (or the other born this winter) ever grow large enough to even consider breeding? What are the ramifications of breeding runts other than ensuring appropriate size is reached?

My thought process right now involves sparing my doe her milk and efforts on the runt, so that her other 2 thriving kids can be even better and potential retainers. The runt could be bottle raised and would make someone other than us a lovely little pet. Probably best to NOT register the "culls" so as to discourage more breeding as well.

Thoughts please?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Most runts do not grow out well.
But a few do.

It is supplement feeding milk until weaning age, maybe a bit past that and creep feeding them with a good 16 % protein grain and alfalfa hay.

Also making sure they are watched closely, so they do not get worms and cocci, as they grow.

So it is a wait and see thing.

Do you have out free choice loose salt and minerals, with copper and selenium? 
Your does may be mineral deficient if the babies are born super small. Or not being fed proper nutrients during pregnancy.

How did you feed them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely they can be fine. Many runts end up with normal growth. I've always found them worthy to put the time into. Of course are you talking meat or dairy? I'm speaking about dairy.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

All of our goats have suffered on our well water.
I have found 0 promising solutions, which should certainly be entertained in another thread. Perhaps you guys will know something I have not yet tried.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you collect rain water?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HungryFox said:


> All of our goats have suffered on our well water.
> I have found 0 promising solutions, which should certainly be entertained in another thread. Perhaps you guys will know something I have not yet tried.


How do you supplement minerals?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Call up a water treatment system place and see what they can do for you. 
They may be able to place a filter on your waterer. 
Plus put in a big water well treatment system.

Catching rain water is another option, but harder if you do not get much rain. And will have to make sure it is fresh.

You can have out a good loose minerals for them, free choice. 
And also supplement with copper bolus or selenium if needed. 

You can ask a vet what they think you can do, to help them out as well.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

I'll throw this all up in another thread.
It's certainly related, and important to reduce the likelihood of more unthrifty animals. Not to mention the numerous problems experienced by poor mineral retention. All of which I'm aware of, just not finding the right mix of solutions for.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would raise runt bucklings to age enough to wether than place very inexpensively as a bottle pet with full disclosure.


----------

